# Electrical panel in conduit as pull box???



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

i guess everybody is at work!!!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Some may have a problem with it in regards to 110.3 and 90.7 . Simple solution is call the local insp first and ask. whoops, disregard, I thought you meant after the guts removed and it becomes permanent as a pull box. I don't think the practice your talking about is prohibited until the wire fill is exceeded. You need a lot of nuts and conductors to hit that.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> Some may have a problem with it in regards to 110.3 and 90.7 . Simple solution is call the local insp first and ask. whoops, disregard, I thought you meant after the guts removed and it becomes permanent as a pull box. I don't think the practice your talking about is prohibited until the wire fill is exceeded. You need a lot of nuts and conductors to hit that.


 I thought you were covered up with work and here you are spending time posting to a message board.:whistling2:


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Check out 312.8 but be sure to read the entire section.

Chris


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Been real sick since Saturday night. I hope this is only flu cause my 54 year old ding dong is not letting any pee come thru and I'm feeling worse today than yesterday....


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

macmikeman said:


> Been real sick since Saturday night. I hope this is only flu cause my 54 year old ding dong is not letting any pee come thru and I'm feeling worse today than yesterday....


 Where has that ding dong been?:jester::laughing:


----------



## Buck Parrish (May 7, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> Been real sick since Saturday night. I hope this is only flu cause my 54 year old ding dong is *not letting any pee come* *thru *and I'm feeling worse today than yesterday....


 
enlarged prostate ?? yikes...:001_huh:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> I cant find in the NEC where it says you cant use a electrical panel that is in conduit, as a pull box!!!


How do you put a panel in a conduit?


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

can a panel be used as a pullbox?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

raider1 said:


> Check out 312.8 but be sure to read the entire section.
> 
> Chris


 I doubt all the taps would fill 75 percent of the space..


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> can a panel be used as a pullbox?


No, but I have done it.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Thank you Mr. whoever you are that invented flowmax... I gave birth to twins today. Little bity rocks. That hurt like hell. And the doctor told me there were probably going to be some more. Sonogram tomorrow .


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Thank you Mr. whoever you are that invented flowmax... I gave birth to twins today. Little bity rocks. That hurt like hell. And the doctor told me there were probably going to be some more. Sonogram tomorrow .


OUCH never had em hope i dont


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Thank you Mr. whoever you are that invented flowmax... I gave birth to twins today. Little bity rocks. That hurt like hell. And the doctor told me there were probably going to be some more. Sonogram tomorrow .


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

nolabama said:


> No, but I have done it.


 Why not? Can't find the article...


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> Why not? Can't find the article...


thats because there isnt one


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

so you can, its just not good worksmanship!!!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


>


 :laughing::laughing:


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

:no:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

rdr said:


> :no:


 :no:


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

william1978 said:


> :no:


:no::no::no::no:


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

nolabama said:


> thats because there isnt one


312.8



> so you can, its just not good worksmanship!!!


312.8

:thumbup:

Chris


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

raider1 said:


> 312.8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I posted that you could not use a panel as a pull box. After reading 312.8 again I discovered that I was wrong.:001_huh:


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

ok!!!:thumbup:


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Where has that ding dong been?:jester::laughing:


I hope it wasn't on Hotel St


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

nolabama said:


> I posted that you could not use a panel as a pull box. After reading 312.8 again I discovered that I was wrong.:001_huh:


Negative, read further: "...unless adequate space for this purpose is provided....the conductors, splices and taps shall not fill the wiring space at any cross section to more than 75 percent of the cross sectional area..." (2005 NEC)

So a panel used as a pull box/jbox, you are in the clear.

oops, yep...got confused there, duhhh!


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

yes no always never sometimes


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> yes no always never sometimes


 seems that way at times: I've had bosses/inspectors try and flag me on that...


----------



## Missouri Bound (Aug 30, 2009)

*pull box /junction box*

At the construction site where I am working, yesterday I saw a 50 cal ammo box...the green ones that you can buy at army surplus used as a junction box. So is Tupperware the JB of the future?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> seems that way at times: I've had bosses/inspectors try and flag me on that...


I have had bosses say no to it.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

nolabama said:


> I have had bosses say no to it.


 It's alljust cosmetics.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

What else are you going to do with an old FPE panel?


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I've done it on panels that were set in old block walls. What else can you do in that situation? Had a cover made up out of #12 steel and painted it grey, threw it on and there ya go!


----------



## Power Tech (Aug 23, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> can a panel be used as a pullbox?


Yes I do, and have done it for 30 years, in 5 counties.

I use sheet metal from an old panel to cover the breaker dead front.

If the panel is recessed in the stucco I fish a few 3/4 flex into a J-box and run conduit to the new panel location.

After swing service, I pull the old mast, seal the roof, and do the change over.

Have never put one in but have seen panels piggybacked.


----------



## Power Tech (Aug 23, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> seems that way at times: I've had bosses/inspectors try and flag me on that...


Me too. I drove it down their throat and made them look like the fools they were.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Power Tech said:


> I use sheet metal from an old panel to cover the breaker dead front.


Nice, I've just slapped a couple of self-tappers on and called it done.:whistling2:


----------



## Power Tech (Aug 23, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Nice, I've just slapped a couple of self-tappers on and called it done.:whistling2:


Yea, I go too far but, I open the cover and see the wire and ..... just couldn't leave it.:blink:


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Ok somebody straighten me out on this. I can see if you replace a service or some dummy cuts a wire too short or what have you maybe having a splice or a few splices in a panel but somebody fathom for me why you would have to use a panel as a pull box.


----------



## Power Tech (Aug 23, 2009)

rdr said:


> Ok somebody straighten me out on this. I can see if you replace a service or some dummy cuts a wire too short or what have you maybe having a splice or a few splices in a panel but somebody fathom for me why you would have to use a panel as a pull box.


A pull box does not have connections, this is a J-box there are connections in it. 

Answer----All the breakers are in it, you remove the guts and make the connections.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Yes yes I know the difference between a j-box and a pull thru box.....was just wondering. Mostly happens in residential I suppose.


----------



## Power Tech (Aug 23, 2009)

rdr said:


> Yes yes I know the difference between a j-box and a pull thru box.....was just wondering. Mostly happens in residential I suppose.


Yes, it is only resi. this happens.

Sometimes the POCO service planner spots a meter at the other end of the house, and abandon the existing meter location (meter blank) I try to get the POCO to supply. 

It is required to run a conduit to connect all branch circuits to the "new meter / main / branch (combination) panel location" with the new breakers.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Power Tech said:


> Yes, it is only resi. this happens.
> 
> Sometimes the POCO service planner spots a meter at the other end of the house, and abandon the existing meter location (meter blank) I try to get the POCO to supply.
> 
> It is required to run a conduit to connect all branch circuits to the "new meter / main / branch (combination) panel location" with the new breakers.


Good deal. :thumbsup:

I've done very little residential other than the basic service calls so it sounded a little off the wall to me at first.


----------



## Power Tech (Aug 23, 2009)

rdr said:


> Good deal. :thumbsup:
> 
> I've done very little residential other than the basic service calls so it sounded a little off the wall to me at first.


Very common install.

You ever do one, don't let the inspector push you around.


----------

